# Kopi Luwak and Kopi Muncak Beans



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried Kopi Luwak (Civet) or Kopi Muncak (Deer) beans yet?

Wiki definition

I have heard mixed reviews of both and am yet to try them myself.

I cannot see how passing them through the digestive system of a mammal can have a positive effect, as there is still a protective layer around the beans that needs to be removed prior to roasting.

Thoughts and reviews welcomed.


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Apparently, cuppers can't tell the difference between Kopi Luwak and the same beans (having not been passed through a Civit) in a blind tasting. I think the appeal is the luxury aspect of it, and the placebo effect of thinking you are drinking something which tastes superior.

And besides, high profile and bizarre coffee variaties can only be beneficial to the industry as a whole. It's somethng you'd see at the end of the nine o'clock news, and something which shows people that coffee isn't just the brown, instant sludge you get in diners and bars. While away in Scotland (with a church wouth group, helping) one of the things that kept coming up was Kopi Luwak, and how unusual it was. People are interested in it, and conversation quickly leads into the quality of coffee on the whole.

Just my two cents anyway.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Gimmicks always worry me, especially when used to promote coffee, as it can give the impression that it is a gimicky industry instead of one built on high quality speciality coffee. However i do see what you are Seamus in that for some people, its the only way they can get into coffee. However with the increased media coverage in coffee, including the WBC etc.. that will soon change I hope!

I personally haven't tried Kopi Luwak. Though I'm afraid as I drank it, I would be thinking purely about its final journey.

And I'm against animal testing


----------

